# Prints At Home



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

I have a shiny new inkjet and would like to print some of my photos. I know commercial printing services would cost me less but I want to play.

Does anyone know of a good tutorial on t'internet to get me started on preparing and printing my photos?

Toby


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Potz I shall play tonight 

Toby


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

If the photos are from a digital camera, and, the printer is new or recent......can you not just plug the memory card into the printer and it will automatically print the ones you ask it to print.

My Epson is about a year old and most photo printers of this age seem to have the facility


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Regal325 said:


> If the photos are from a digital camera, and, the printer is new or recent......can you not just plug the memory card into the printer and it will automatically print the ones you ask it to print.
> 
> My Epson is about a year old and most photo printers of this age seem to have the facility


Yes you're right Regal, but the results can apparently be a little disappointing, the colour and exposure might need some editing to get the best print results and scaling the image down to a 6:4 size can also cause problems if left to the printer.

If you follow one of Potz's links you will see a list of points that cover these issues and more.

I would like to spend a little time getting those I want to print and frame looking at their best  .

Toby


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I would like to spend a little time getting those I want to print and frame looking at their best  .

Toby


----------

